# صناعه الكلور(الكلوركس)



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (15 مارس 2012)

*تحضير الكلور( الكلوركس )
*​ *
وهو ماهو تركيز الكلور الاصلى فيه 12 % وأخر 16% 
*:7:
*واسرائيل تنتج الأن 25% 

فالموضوع سهل وبسيط هو تحويل تركيز الكلور الخام الى 3% 
ايا كان عندك تركيز حوله الى 3% 
وتضع عليه نسبه 1% صودا كاوية 

القانون للتخفيف 

التركيز الأول x الحجم المطلوب اخده من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم الأخير الجاهز للأستخدام 

فمثلا انا عندى كلور تركيز 12% 
نطبق القانون 

التركيز الأولى (12%) X الحجم المأخوذ من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم المطلوب وليكن 120 كيلو كلور جاهز للأستخدام 

يبقى عندنا 
12 X س = 3X 120 
س = 30 كيلو 

معنى ذلك لعمل 120 كيلو كلور 3% جاهز للأستخدام نضيف 30 كيلو كلور خام على 90 كيلو مياه ونضف 1200 جرام صودا كاوية قشور *:33:*
*​


----------



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

*أخى محمد بارك الله فيك وفى علمك اسف فى الاستفسار فهذا رد واستفسار وليس تعديل او تغليط فى معادلتكم اعتقد ان هذا لن يعطى 3% فأنا سمعت من احد المصنعين ان نقوم بالتخفيف عن طريق التلت والتلتين بمعنى لو عندى 5 كليو خام يخفف ب 10 كليو ماء فنحصل على 15 دون ذكر لاى اضافه للصودا الكاويه هذا اولا ثانيا عند اضافه الصودا الكاويه ألن يخل هذا بنسه التعادل أرجو ان يكون سؤالى لسيادتكم واضح وأرجو الرد من سيادتكم ونسأل الله لكم زياده فى العلم وأن ينفع بكم الأمه الاسلاميه وشكرا *


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخ matrix تحياتي لك
كلام الاخ محمد هو كلام علمي وصحيح اما كلامك ثلث وثلثين لا ينطبق على جميع التراكيز وعطفا على كلام الاخ محمد هناك طريقة ثانية تؤدي الى نفس الاجابة وهي كالتالي
التركيز الموجود يقسم على التركيز المطلوب فيعطينا عدد مرات التخفيف والحل لنفس المثال يكون كالتالي
12/3 = 4 
اذا عدد مرات التخفيف = 4 مرات اي لو اخذنا لتر من تركيز 12 % نخففه حتى 4 لتر فيكون التركيز 3 % وفي هذه الحالة نستطيع تحضير اي كمية نريد بنفس الطريقة
اما اضافة الصودا فهي افضل لمنع تبخر الكلور الذي هو غاز من المحلول .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (18 مارس 2012)

*واكمالا لعمليه تصنيع الكلور فهذه هيطريقه سهله ايضا ولكن بكميات قليله
نخفف لتر الكلور المركز بخمسه لتر ماء
ونضع عليه من 50 الى 80 جم صودا كاويه

الطريقه
1- نضع كميه الصودا على كميه الماء و نقلب جيدا مع المحافظه على اليدين و البعد عن البخار المتصاعد من المحلول

2- نتركه يبرد لمده من 1.5 حتى 2 ساعه
3- نضع الكلور المركز على الصودا و نقلب*


----------



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

جزاكما الله خيرا اخوتى فى الله الاخ نبيل والاخ محمد داعيا لكما الله ان يزيد فى علمكما ويبارك لكم فيه 
لكن اخوتى ألن يكون الكلور بهذه الطريقه خفيف جدااا ويمتنع الناس عن شرائه كذلك اللون يبهت والناس تفضل اللون الاصفر المقارب الى الخضار عفوا اخوتى لوكن احب ان اتعلم منكم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم التركيز 3 % هو مثال للتخفيف فكلما زاد التركيز زاد السعر والموضوع يرتبط بالتركيز الذي نحتاجه ليفي بالغرض لان النساء العربيات قليلا ما ينتبهن الى خطورة المواد المستخدمة في التطهير او التنظيف او احيانا يشرب الاطفال من هذه السوائل بالخطا فكلما كان التركيز اقل يكون اقل ضررا وفي النهاية يجب التوفيق بين الناحية الاقتصادية وحاجة السوق .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## matrix2022 (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى نبيل فهل نسبه الصودا الكاويه المضافه فى التخفيف تأثر على التعادل فالمعلوم لدى ان لم اكن مخطئ ان الكلور فيه نسبه صودا كاويه فهل الاضافه الثانيه لا تؤثر فى التعادل ؟ ولكم من جزيل الشكر والعرفان ونسأل الله ان يبارك فى علمك انت واخى محمد عبد الحميد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انت عندما تخفف تركيز الكلور يخف تركيز الصودا ايضا ولذلك يتأثر التعادل وباضافة القليل من الصودا لن يكون التأثير كبيرا اذ يمكن ان يحتفظ بنفس تركيز الصودا الاصلي وانما يكون التخفيف للهايبوكلورايت فقط وفي هذه الحالة نحافظ على غاز الكلور من الانطلاق وتلف المادة قبل استخدامها .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## matrix2022 (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الاستاذ نبيل على اهتمامك ومتابعتك لى والرد عليا باستمرار واسأل الله الكريم ان يزيدك علما وخيرا وكنت اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك هل هناك جهاز معين نقدر نقيس بيه التركيز عشان نعرف هو 12% ولا 3% كذلك هل تستطيع أخى الكريم ان تدلنى على طريقه عمل الكلور من الكلور الخام (شرائح ) كما سمعت من البعض ان هناك شرائح كلور تخف بالماء ويوضع عليها صودا كاويه فهل هذا صحيح واذا كان صحيحا فكيف هى الكريقه لذلك واشكرك اخى على المتابعه والاهتمام مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم فحص التركيز يحتاج الى مختبر او معمل تحليلي ويمكن تحليله بواسطة مادة حامض الخليك ولذلك لا تستطيع عمل شيء بدون مختبر 
اما موضوع الشرائح فلا يوجد شرائح كلور لان الكلور غاز اصلا ويتم تفاعلة مع الصودا ليكون هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم بينما يوجد اقراص من مادة الكالسيوم هايبوكلورايت يتم اذابتها في الماء بشكل تدريجي لتعطي الكلور الحر للتعقيم وهي تفي بالغرض ولكن لا حاجة للصودا في هذه الحالة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## AHMEDELMISERY (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## matrix2022 (21 مارس 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم فحص التركيز يحتاج الى مختبر او معمل تحليلي ويمكن تحليله بواسطة مادة حامض الخليك ولذلك لا تستطيع عمل شيء بدون مختبر
> اما موضوع الشرائح فلا يوجد شرائح كلور لان الكلور غاز اصلا ويتم تفاعلة مع الصودا ليكون هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم بينما يوجد اقراص من مادة الكالسيوم هايبوكلورايت يتم اذابتها في الماء بشكل تدريجي لتعطي الكلور الحر للتعقيم وهي تفي بالغرض ولكن لا حاجة للصودا في هذه الحالة .
> وبتوفيق الله



 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ....... ولكن بالنسبه الى مادة الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت هل هو فعال كمادة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وما نسبه تخفيفه بالماء وهل نفس خطورته ام هو اقل خطورة وجزاك الله اخى على الاهتمام


----------



## جمال سلطان (21 مارس 2012)

*الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا لكم لكل ما ذكرتموه لكن أرجو أن تتقبلوا هذه الاضافة فقد كنت أعمل فى شركة مصر لصناعة الكيماويات بالاسكندرية وهى المنتج الرئيسى لغاز الكلور فى مصر وتنتج ايضا محلول الهيبو كلوريد صوديوم بتركيز 12 % وايضا محلول الهيبو كلوريد كالسيوم ومسحوق التبيض او قاصر الالوان وتركيز الكلور فيه 30 % ويستخدم لتطهير مياه حمامات السباحة وتغطية جثث القتلى فى الحروب والحيوانات النافقة لمنع انتشار الاوبئة أولا للتصحيح لا يوجد نسبة صودا كاوية فى الكلور الخام حيث ان الانتاج يتم فى خلايا غشائية ابتكار يابانى المانى بعملية تحليل كهربى لمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم المركز فيكون الناتج كلور غاز فى اعلى الخلية يليه غاز الايدروجين وفى اسفل الخلية صودا كاوية ويتم سحب كل عنصر فى وحدة استخلاص مستقلة بكل منتج والنسب التقريبية 33 % صودا و56 % كلور خام والباقى ايدروجين .
ثانيا : يتطلب التعامل مع الكلور الخام وحدة حقن بمعدات خاصة ومكلفة وخطيرة لغير المتخصصين فمن الصعب على الزملاء الذين يريدون تصنيع الكلوركس او محلول الهيبو كلوريد صوديوم بدون معدات متقدمة الموضوع ليس سهلا وانما يمكن التعامل مع منتج الشركة محلول الهيبو كلوريد وتركيزه معلوم بتقرير معامل الشركة 12 % والتخفيف بكميات الماء المقطر واضافة نسبة الصودا الكاوية المناسبة .
ثالثا : ثبت تأثير الكلور ومشتقاته السئ على الصحة وعلى الوان الملابس وعلى نسيج الاقمشة وبالتالى لا يصلح استخدامه الا لتنظيف السيراميك والارضيات والسيارات ولا يصلح للملابس الا اذا كان للتطهير وبتركيز مخفف لذلك ينصح لمن لديه اطفال صغار بعدم ادخال كل مشتقات الكلور واستخدامها فى المنازل حيث أنه المسبب الرئيسى لامراض حساسية الصدر والحلق .
رابعا : هناك أقراص الكلور المتداولة فى الاسواق أمريكى وايطالى وصينى ومسحوق هندى ويتفاوت تركيز الكلور فيها بين 90 % و65 % وهناك خطورة فى استخدامها بدون معدات السلامة والامان وصعوبة التأكد من تركيز الكلور فيها ووجود كربونات الكالسيوم بنسبة كبيرة فيها فلا تصلح لعمل الكلوركس .
ارجو تقبل تعليقى ولكم الشكر*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كل الاحترام والتقدير للاخ جمال سلطان وشكرا على المعلومات الطيبة واحب ان انوه ان الوحدة التي تحدث عنها تنتج غاز الكلور وغاز الهيدروجين والصودا الكاوية اما انتاج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم يجب ان يكون هناك تفاعل بين الصودا و غاز الكلور حتى ينتج NaOCl وشكرا مرة ثانية
اما بخصوص الكالسيوم هايبوكلورايت Ca(OCl)2 فهو اقل ذائبية والتركيز المطلوب يعتمد على تركيز الكلور في الاقراص حيث يتم اضافة بعض المواد المالئة لزيادة الوزن وتخفيف التركيز وبالتالي تكون الذائبية اقل ويمكن ان يفي بالغرض اذا كان الهدف التعقيم حيث يكون المطلوب ان لا يتجاوز الكلور الحر في الماء عن 1 ppm وهذا ما يحدد كمية الهايبو اللازم اذابتة .
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## MHM009 (21 مارس 2012)

السيد المهندس / نبيل 
بارك الله فى عمرك و جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات الرائعة
و لكنى عندى سؤال و لكن بخصوص تصنيع مطهر ديتول ، هل لى بطرح السؤال على هذه الصفحة أو تدلنى على صفحة أخرى ، علما بأن هذه هى المرة الأولى لى فى هذا الموقع الرائع 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (23 مارس 2012)

طريق صناعه الديتول 

صناعه 100كيلو مطهر الديتول
المواد المستخدمه
1) سميسول 12كيلو
2) رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم 4 كيلو
3) زيت صنوبر 2 كيلو
4) اللون يفضل الاصفر
5) مياه 82 لتر

صريقه التصنيع 
1) احضر برميل واملاه ب70 لتر مياه
2) ضع 4 كيلو رباعي كلوريد الاونيوم علي الماء وقلب جيدا
3) ضع 12 كيلو سميسول تدريجيا علي ال12لتر مياه المتبيقيه ويفضل ان تكون ساخنه 
4) قلب جيدا مع اضافه 2 كيلو زيت الصنوبر
5) اضف اللون تدريجيا حتي يعطيك اللون المناسب


----------



## matrix2022 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ وكنت احب اسال حضرتك الديتول ده ممكن يستخدم للملابس وغسل الايدى ولا للارضيات فقط لان حاليا فيه ديتول للايدى وفيه ديتول للارضيات كمطهر حسب علمى وان كان علمي محدود طبعا فيا ريت يا استاذنا الفاضل توضح استخدماته وان كان له استخدام واحد فهل هناك طرق اخرى لاستخدامات اخرى وبارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

واوووو شكرن علما ان الموضوع رائع ....


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

السلاعم عليكم 
اخي الفاضل هذا المطهر ليس للاستخدام الشخصي 
يستخدم كما هو مركز او يتم تخفيفه بالماء بنسبه 2:1
يتم وضعه علي قطعه من القماش او الاسفنج ويتم مسح الاسطح المراد تطهيرها مثل السيراميك والابواب والحمامات والمطابخ والارضيات 
ويتم استخدامه ايضا في العيادات والمستشفيات وفي تطهيرالاحذيه عند دخول اماكن معقمه


----------



## matrix2022 (30 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم الاستاذ محمد بارك الله لك وبارك فيك وزادك علما وخلقا واعتذر لكم على كثير اسئلتى ولكن احب انهل من فيض علمكم اذا كانت تلك الوصفه هى مطهر وليس للستخدام الشخصى فهل هناك تركيبه (كصابون الديتول المنتشر حاليا سائل او صلب ) نسطتيع ان نتداولها هنا وشكرا لك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا انت والاستاذ نبيل وكل من شاركنا الحوار فى هذا الموضوع الشيق الرائع الزاخر بالمعلومات


----------



## بسارية (21 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء في المنتدى النسبة الاوربية من2% الى3% فقط لتأثير الكلور السام جدا


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

طب سؤال صغير انا اعرف التركيب بتاعه منين ...


----------



## م / محمد عوض (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اتوجه بالتحية للاعضاء الذين شاركو فى هذا الموضوع 
وكنت اود وضع تجربتى فى الديتول المطهر وهى تلقى استحسانا كبيرا عند مستخدميها وهى شهادة منهم بذلك
المكونات لعمل 100 كيلو
3.5 كيلو زيت سنوبر
3.5 كيلو ايزوبروبانول
2 كيلو سيميسول
قدر كافى من اللون اصفر غروب ( 20 جرام تقريبا او حسبما ترغب )
والباقى ماء
لكم اجمل المنى وارق تحياتى


----------



## على منصورى (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انتج الكلوركس ولكن ظهرت لى مشكلة وهى انتفاخ الجوالين المحتوية على الكلوركس ما السبب افيدونى وكيف المعالجة ؟؟


----------



## reemsayed (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة 
بس كنت عاوزة اعرف طريقة التحليل الكهربي لمحلول
كلوريد الصوبدون


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 يوليو 2014)

على منصورى قال:


> السلام عليكم انتج الكلوركس ولكن ظهرت لى مشكلة وهى انتفاخ الجوالين المحتوية على الكلوركس ما السبب افيدونى وكيف المعالجة ؟؟


عند اذابه الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت فى الماء مع التخزين يتحلل الهيبوكلوريت ببطىء الى ايونات الصوديوم وايونات الكلور وشقوق حره للهيدروكسيل Hydroxyl Free Radical الشقوق الحره دى هى اللى بتعملك المشكله لانها بتتفاعل مع نفسها كل اربع شقوق حره من الهيدركسيل بيتحدوا يكونوا جزيئين ماء بالاضافه الى جزىء اوكسجين فى الغالب بيكون الاوكسجين ذائب فى الوسط بس مع ظروف التخزين والحراره بيطلع داخل العبوه على شكل غاز بيضغط على العبوه وتحس ان العبوه منتفخه احسن حل للموضوع ده هو pressure releasing caps دا نوع من الغطا للعبوات مصمم بحيث انه دايما يعمل ازاله للضغط داخل العبوه وبالتالى تفضل دايما العبوه فى شكلها الطبيعى . بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 يوليو 2014)

وحشتنا ياراجل انت فين؟ عموما سامحناك لانك محترم وبنحبك. كمان توجد طريقتين للتخلص من الاكسجين كهربيا وكيماويا لكن احلى حاجه حكاية الغطاء دى يحل المشكلة ويزود الاكسجين فى الجو ههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههه تسلم يا استاذنا خلى الجو ينتعش اكتر، افدنا فى الطريقيتين يا استاذنا


----------



## MR_DIOR (8 يناير 2015)

عفوا انته تتكلم عن الكلوركس المستخدم في تنظيف الملابس ؟؟


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

